
The $18B Electric-Car Bubble at Risk of Bursting in China - LogicRiver
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-14/the-18-billion-electric-car-bubble-at-risk-of-bursting-in-china
======
woodandsteel
The title is click-bait. The article doesn't say the whole EV industry is
going to collapse, only that there is going to be a big shakeup that will
eliminate most of the hundreds of small EV manufacturers.

